# photo paper got wet



## mellbutler (Aug 15, 2012)

is there anyway short of taking each sht out and drying them to save this paper?  It had been in my deep freeze and in plastic bags but while defrosting still managed to get soaked


I have several boxes both color and b &w rc & fiber from 8x10-16x20   the paper is all 10 yrs old


even if I dried them would they be anygood having been wet before being processed?


----------



## Bynx (Aug 17, 2012)

Water shouldnt affect them if its only water. Just dry them out. They are probably all frozen together so thaw them out and hang them up just like you would do when finished with exposing them but in the dark. When they are dry then repackage them in a lite tight container.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 18, 2012)

The RC will probably be fine if you let it thaw completely. The fiber will probably stick together.

In any case, you'll want to separate them while wet, and submerge any stuck together sheets in cold water. Do not use warm water.


----------



## maris (Aug 18, 2012)

I've done this with a 25 pack of 8x10 fibre base paper. Everything was easy except soaking them and separating them under safe-light and then drying them in total darkness while figuring out how to leave and enter the room without admitting actinic light. Working at night with all outside lights off did the trick. Results? Ok for proofs and test strips but not for fine work.


----------

